

Bitcoin Ends Month Up 28%, Quarter Up 36%, Year Up 41% - SlipperySlope
http://www.bitcoinmoney.com/post/26295113993/june-2012-results

======
SlipperySlope
"The use of the currency is showing evidence of it gaining traction,
particularly as its footprint expands globally and also for its use in gaming.
Taking advantage of Bitcoin’s blockchain for accepting wagers, SatoshiDICE is
alone responsible for more than half of all bitcoin transactions occurring
each day"

------
taligent
Surely gambling would be a better descriptor than gaming.

